# Is it time for a new Wii sub-forum?



## wilsoff (Sep 6, 2010)

It seems *GBAtemp.net > Wii Discussions > Wii - Hacking* is even more full of crumby posts than ever before.  A good chunk of the posts are along the lines of: "...doesn't work", "...bricked my Wii", "How do I...", etc.

It's really hard to follow any developments of actual interest such as those by the likes of Crediar, megazig, Giantpune, WiiPower and WiiCrazy to name but a few.  Can we have a new sub-forum where we can move all of the question posts please?  Something like *GBAtemp.net > Wii Discussions > Wii - Hacking Questions*

Thanks


----------



## Raiser (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think another sub-forum like the one you're suggesting is needed at all.
As long as the topic itself is related to the process of / issues encountered when hacking or customizing a Wii, it belongs in the "Hacking" sub-forum.

If you need to follow certain threads, just click "Options" above the first post and hit "Subscribe to this forum".


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2010)

People would just continue posting in the Hacking section, and btw, Raiser makes a really good point.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 6, 2010)

We still need a smashdude subforum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless it's a moderator playing jokes on us. I never knew posting the contents of private messages was allowed.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> People would just continue posting in the Hacking section, and btw, Raiser makes a really good point.


That.

I was a very active mod there and argued like everyone else for a separate Back-up Loader section to go with Hacking to cut some crap...made no difference just made two forums I had to take the crap out of. The same will happen with another.

You're just goona have to bite your tongue and accept what you see.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 6, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> We still need a smashdude subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he is NOT a Staff member (or even a dupe from a normal member as far as we know). There's no reason for us to do that, it'd only give us more problems.
He's also not privileged or anything. (He's even been warned multiple times)


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hehehe, we all were buzzing around because we noticed that he seemed to have privileges that none of us had. It got frustrating because he could get away with doing things like posting private messages for people to see, being one hell of a clever troll, etc... the list goes on. And my mouth continues to flap, but I'm just saying haha


----------



## wilsoff (Sep 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the comments, I've taken them on board!

I guess what I was hoping for was an equivalent of wiibrew but for shadybrew (e.g. USB loaders and WAD managers etc).  Since wiibrew went on a deleting rampage (which I understand) it's harder and harder to find the latest decent release of anything that's not squeeky clean.

There was a shadybrew wiki for a while by Nicksasa (I think), but it seems to have gone.

If there already is somehere then please let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right, time for me to bite my lip and shut up.


----------

